# Advice on rental appts in Rome



## ian 1972 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all, I'm close to securing rental accomodation in Rome and could someone please advise if 'going direct' to the landlord is preferential to renting via an agent?

I'm conscious of paying more than I need to although, at the same time, I do not wish to be caught up in 'red tape' as I'm not familiar with local rental regulations.

Many thanks


----------



## Colin Estlick (Aug 19, 2008)

Yes Ian you can ask your trusted partner in crime Colin myself that knows exactly nothing about where we are going to stay!

Keep in touch mate, hopefully someone will help us!


Colin


----------



## rabarbaro (Jul 9, 2007)

If you want I can help you, I'm not an agent but I have a couple of apts ( not in rome ) that I rent so I know how it works....
if yuo have questions just ask....
regards
Daniela


----------

